
Firefox gets complaint for labeling unencrypted login page insecure - zeveb
https://arstechnica.com/security/2017/03/firefox-gets-complaint-for-labeling-unencrypted-login-page-insecure/?undupe
======
adrianpike
And the internet has responded in classic fashion by finding a SQL injection
on the login form and dropping the users table.

Yikes.

